# >127 meg swap file for Hughes HDVR2 w/320 gig drive?



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I plan to replace the stock 40 gig drive in a Hughes HDVR2 w/a 320 gig drive I just bought. I normally use the Hinsdale FAQ (http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html).

When I hacked my RCA DVR80, I never got a definitive (and correct) answer on how to properly create swap that's greater than 127 megs due to a bug in MFS Tools. So, I ended up just staying under 247 total gigs (used the stock 80 gig + a 160 gig drive).

This time around, I'm obviously over that. I'm still concerned about the unit hitting a GSOD mfsfix endless loop as the unit is HDVR2 is going to my VERY non-tech savvy parents. They will have no idea how to fix it and it'll fall upon me.

How I am supposed to do it? I've seen references to copykern (but that seems to be only for Series 1s?) or should I use mfslive? Or should I just stop worrying and learn to love the 127 meg bo... err swap? 

BTW, I don't need any of the recordings on the stock 40 gig drive.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure MFS Live doesn't have any problem handling drives larger than 250 GB - check the FAQ section http://www.mfslive.org/


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

ForrestB said:


> I'm pretty sure MFS Live doesn't have any problem handling drives larger than 250 GB - check the FAQ section http://www.mfslive.org/


Yeah, I'm aware of mfslive. How well has it worked for people in general? I'm talking about long term, not that it just appeared to work and TiVo booted.

My parents are totally non-tech savvy and my mom will be mighty unhappy if she ends up losing all her recordings due to some bug/problem that isn't immediately apparent. I've in the past used Dylan's boot disk and MFS Tools w/o issue.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

It's been used for over a year and more than 10,000 copies are floating around so I would say it's pretty reliable. 

Old mfstools 2.0 release had some major bugs, including swap signature bug so I wouldn't use it.


----------

